# S7 Daten in Excel sichtbar machen



## Lobo (8 Januar 2006)

Hallo,

erstmal dazu was meine Absicht ist:

Ich möchte meine Daten aus einem S7 Datenbaustein in einer Excel Tabelle sichtbarmachen sowie beeinflussen können.

Ich habe mich in letzter Zeit Intensiv mit der S7 beschäftigt und möchte mich nun mit diesem Thema auseinandersetzen.

Das einzige was ich mal aufgeschnappt habe ist, "das hat was mit OPC zu tun".

Nun meine Frage, gibt es dazu Schulungsunterlagen? Am besten Schritt für Schritt erklärt.
Dann bräuchte man dazu noch eine Demoversion eines OPC Servers?

Wie man sieht habe ich überhaupt keine Erfahrung auf diesem Gebiet.

Danke im vorraus.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (8 Januar 2006)

Hallo,

OPC ist dazu nicht erforderlich, es geht auch direkt mit Excel, 
VBA und einer Protokoll-DLL für die betreffende SPS.

Welche SPS haben Sie denn im Einsatz?

Für SIMATIC-Steuerungen gibt es eine ganze Reihe 
von Lösungen, hier die verbreitetsten:

 - Prodave von Siemens
 - ACCON-AGLink von uns, hier finden Sie eine Demo mit Excel-VBA
 - libnodave von Zottel

Vieel Grüße

Gerhard Bäurle


----------



## Lobo (8 Januar 2006)

@ deltalogic member

Sorry, aber ich hatte vergessen zu schreiben womit ich arbeite.

Ich arbeite ohne Hardware, nur mit der PLC Sim.

Geht das damit auch?
Wenn ja, bräuchte ich echt vielleicht mal an einem kleinen Beispiel beschriebn wie ich es in Betrieb nehmen kann.

Meine Absicht ist es eine Variable anzuzeigen und eine Variable zu beschreiben.

Im vorraus danke.


----------



## Rainer Hönle (8 Januar 2006)

Zu PLCSim gibt es nur ein ActiveX-Control, mit dessen Hilfe die Eingänge geschrieben und die Ausgänge gelesen werden können. Ein weiterer Zugriff ist nicht möglich. Für eine offene Lösung, egal mit welcher der oben erwähnten Kommunikationsbibliotheken, ist entweder z.B. WinAC oder besser :wink: ACCONtrol notwendig.
Beispiele für den Zugriff von Excel aus sind bei AGLink und meines Wissens nach auch bei libnodave enthalten. Fragen zu AGLink werden von support@deltalogic.de beantwortet, Fragen zu libnodave werden u.a. von Zottel hier im Forum beantwortet.


----------



## RolfB (8 Januar 2006)

Rainer Hönle schrieb


> Zu PLCSim gibt es nur ein ActiveX-Control, mit dessen Hilfe die Eingänge geschrieben und die Ausgänge gelesen werden können. Ein weiterer Zugriff ist nicht möglich.



da bin ich mir nicht ganz sicher. In diesem Beitrag (bzw. im pdf-file)
http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/view/de/1139855

steht das in der Version S7ProSim V5.3 SP1 ein COM Objekt realisiert
wurde. In der Beschreibung der Methoden findet sich dies:
[Zitat Siemens]
ReadDataBlockValue
STDMETHOD(CS7ProSim::ReadDataBlockValue)(
long BlockNumber,
long ByteIndex,
long BitIndex,
PointDataTypeConstants DataType,
VARIANT* pData)
Beschreibung

Liest ein bestimmtes Bit, Byte, Wort oder Doppelwort aus dem Speicherbereich DB von S7-PLCSIM.
Parameter
BlockNumber
Nummer des Datenbausteins, der gelesen werden soll. Gültige Werte für
BlockNumber richten sich nach der CPU.
ByteIndex
Anfangsbyteposition im zu lesenden Datenbaustein. Gültige Werte für ByteIndex
richten sich nach der CPU.
BitIndex
Anfangsbitposition im zu lesenden Datenbaustein, wenn ein boolescher Wert (Bit)
gelesen wird. Gültige Werte für BitIndex sind 0 bis 7.
DataType Zu lesender Datentyp. DataType muss eine der PointDataTypeConstants sein.
pData
Pointer auf die Stelle für den Rückgabewert. Sie müssen diesen Speicherbereich in
Ihrer Anwendung zuordnen und leer machen.
[/Zitat Ende]

mfg.
Rolf


----------



## Rainer Hönle (8 Januar 2006)

Wieder was gelernt. 
Laut dieser Doku kann jetzt über COM bzw. ActiveX auf DB-Inhalte und Merker sowohl lesend als auch schreibend zugegriffen werden. Dies scheint jetzt in 5.3 neu zu sein. Nach wie vor können die Eingänge nur geschrieben und die Ausgänge nur gelesen werden. Weitere Operanden werden (noch) nicht unterstützt. 
Für die geforderte Aufgabenstellung könnte somit PLCSIM ausreichen. Beispiele für Excel habe ich aber nicht entdecken können. Vielleicht kann ja der Code von VB6 verwendet werden.


----------



## Anonymous (8 Januar 2006)

Hallo,

danke für die Hinweise, leider setzen die Hilfen einfach zuviel Vorwissen vorraus.
Da muss es doch einen Weg geben, das man es an Hand eines Beispiel einfach nachvollziehen kann bzw. selber ausprobieren kann.

Meine Tools S7 5.3 SP1 & PLCSIM 5.3 SP1.

Die Hilfen waren einfach zu kompliziert. Trotzdem Danke.


----------



## Stefan_01 (29 September 2008)

Hallo zusammen!

ich hab hier im Forum schon gesucht und auch einiges durchgelesen.

Ich möchte Daten, sind Messwerte die mit der S7 CPU 315 gemessen werden in Excel importieren bzw. eigentlich in Access, da diese Messwerte später in einer Datenbank festgehalten werden sollen.

Wir muss ich dabei vorgehen? Hab vieles von Modul12.bas gelesen usw. hab versucht das zu importieren aber das find ich nicht.
Jetzt wäre ich euch echt dankbar wenn ich mir diese Schritte erklären könnten.

Ich muss die Messwerte in einem Datenbaustein abspeichern, richtig? Nur wie gehts dann weiter?

Wäre super wenn ihr mir weiterhelfen könntet!

Gruss
Stefan


----------



## vierlagig (29 September 2008)

auf die schnelle könnte das hier erstmal weiter helfen: http://sps-forum.de/showpost.php?p=136465&postcount=39


----------



## derwestermann (30 September 2008)

Hier gibt's einen Hotfix und so zu PLCSim 4.0

http://support.automation.siemens.c...tion=cssearch&searchinprim=0&nodeid0=10805405


----------



## derwestermann (30 September 2008)

Weia, zu viel Kräutertee.....Hab' ich wirklich einen Link zu PLCSim 4.0 hier reingestellt?
5.4 war gefragt.....
Tschuldigung.


----------

